# 670 SLI, 780 or 780 TI



## T9 (Jan 21, 2014)

I apologize in advance as I am sure this has been asked ad nauseam at this point - however I wanted to ask for some advice in regards to my particular system/situation.

Here is my current set up:
i5-3570k @ 4.5ghz w/Cooler Master Glacier 240L (swiftech H220)
ASUS P8Z77-V Pro mobo
Gigabyte gtx 670 windforce
G.Skill 8gb 1600mhz DDR3 ram
OCZ Vertex 4 256gb ssd
OCZ Fatality 1000w 80+ gold psu
Monitor = X-star 1440p IPS

So basically my goal is to run any game at max settings 60 fps at 1440p - and my options are as follows:

1) Get another 670 which would have to be used from ebay cause they are sold out - around $200-$225 if i can find one
2) Sell my 670 for around $200 on ebay - then buy a 780 for $500-$520
----could also add this to my loop for another $250 or so ( not sure thats worth it)
3) Sell my 670 for around $200 on ebay - then buy a 780 ti for $700-$720

So basically just looking for some advice on this - pros and cons and thoughts on future proofing ect.   THanks!!!!


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2014)

780ti
>3GB of VRAM (670 only has 2)
>no issues with SLI
>future proof for at least 1 year
>can be SLI'd with another 780ti to further improve performance when it no longer meets requirements

Bottom line: if you have the cash, get the best single gpu you can afford.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree with RCoon. I would go with a single card. If the 780ti is just to high then I would still pick a 780 over 2x 670's.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 21, 2014)

I run 670's in SLI without any issues. Much better bang for the buck then a 780ti. Faster too. Don't waste your money on a 780ti. Way over priced. Get another 670 and own the day AND night.


----------



## T9 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.  Seems like some differing opinions here.....I have had some bad luck with multi-gpu set ups in the past although that was AMD.  Does SLI have micro stuttering or driver issues still ?  

Also is it worth it to liquid cool the 780 or the 780 ti - or does the Nvidia imposed limitations obfuscate doing this ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 21, 2014)

SLI is a whole different animal than Crossfire. I ran Crossfire a while back and I agree with you on that. Runs like crap and no they have no fixed the micro stutter AFAIK in Crossfire.

NVIDIA SLI runs like a boss. Honestly I was in the same boat as you a few months ago. Almost IDENTICAL. I went with the more economical route of getting a second 670 and I have ZERO regrets. Most people (not pointing fingers to anyone in this thread) just talk about the issues of SLI but very few have run a SLI setup recently. Its well worth it man.

I run 140FPS everything on Ultra with 4xAA in BF4 and I'm not even overclocked. I'm running everything at stock!


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2014)

T9 said:


> Thanks for the responses.  Seems like some differing opinions here.....I have had some bad luck with multi-gpu set ups in the past although that was AMD.  Does SLI have micro stuttering or driver issues still ?
> 
> Also is it worth it to liquid cool the 780 or the 780 ti - or does the Nvidia imposed limitations obfuscate doing this ?



MailMan is right about SLI, for the brief time I ran 3 x 570's and 2 x 780's I never had any issues, it was only 2 x 7950's that I had serious issues with. That being said, I'd never go multi GPU when something powerful enough to meet my needs is available. If the 780ti is too expensive, the 780 will do, it runs my 1440p fine without question.


----------



## T9 (Jan 21, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> SLI is a whole different animal than Crossfire. I ran Crossfire a while back and I agree with you on that. Runs like crap and no they have no fixed the micro stutter AFAIK in Crossfire.
> 
> NVIDIA SLI runs like a boss. Honestly I was in the same boat as you a few months ago. Almost IDENTICAL. I went with the more economical route of getting a second 670 and I have ZERO regrets. Most people (not pointing fingers to anyone in this thread) just talk about the issues of SLI but very few have run a SLI setup recently. Its well worth it man.
> 
> I run 140FPS everything on Ultra with 4xAA in BF4 and I'm not even overclocked. I'm running everything at stock!




Wow that's really good performance.   I also play BF4 a lot.  So it almost seems like....why wouldn't I get another 670.  I mean it would be different if I didn't already have a 670 (obviously) - and having a single card is just better in terms of heat and power (no prob for me tho).

What resolution do you use mail man?


----------



## T9 (Jan 21, 2014)

Well actually that being said - it's pretty hard to find another 670 windforce.  Ebay has like ONE listed that's reasonable in price.


----------



## erixx (Jan 21, 2014)

I run BF4 at ultra at 2560x1080 with my 670, don't care about framerate but it is so smooth. So I wonder why Mailman needs to SLI it. Maybe it is just libido? I feel it too, but resist


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 21, 2014)

Performance wise getting another 670 will work, and work better in some games, but next year you'll be selling those cards for next to nothing. If all you can afford at the moment is another 670 then there is nothing wrong with that option, but I'd sale the 670 now while it's still worth something and get a 780 now and it will still own the day and night or whatever TMM was talking about.. lol (_Don't hate on me TMM I'm just j/k'n around_).


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 21, 2014)

The only problem i see with going 2x670 over a 780/Ti is that will have a harder time selling the 670s down the road than a 780/Ti,if i were you i would get an aftermarket cooled non-ti 780.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2014)

I vote 780 or 780ti, as either will work very well and give you an enjoyable experience.  I think is best to get the best card you can at the time, and later in add another if need be or want to.

I run BF4 with a 290 @ 2560.1440 on ultra and my fps is almost always 60, given a few dips here and there. Seeing that the 290 is pretty much just like a 780, the 780 would do well for you, the Ti even better.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 21, 2014)

erixx said:


> I run BF4 at ultra at 2560x1080 with my 670, don't care about framerate but it is so smooth. So I wonder why Mailman needs to SLI it. Maybe it is just libido? I feel it too, but resist


I need 60+ FPS on Ultra or I can't play. I PLAY MAXED OUT WITH MA BALLS OUT SON!


Anyway to all those saying you wont get jack for a second 670 in a year......WHO CARES. Two 670's in SLI with a nice OC CPU will last you YEARS playing the ports PC's get today. The days of needing a new GPU every year are over. We live in the era of ports people. Two 670's will last another 3 years I bet.  Basically by the time he needs to sell those 670's the 780ti will be 100 bucks on ebay. Why spend the extra chetta for less performance? RIDDLE ME THAT BATMAN?

I am the master of Negronomics! I can make a penny SCREAM!


----------



## erixx (Jan 21, 2014)

Next DLC pack I will play with ma balls out too babe!!!!! LOL

Kidding apart, your reasoning is same as mine, unless you get multimonitor or 4K upgrading GPU is disappointing since the consoles DICKtate!.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 21, 2014)

normal 780 would be my vote - you can over clock to TI levels and pick up a decent used/refurb for about ~$420, hell I think the new ones are not much more. Ti has too much of a premium for the added perf $700 is a bit steep for a card...

The 780 with a flashed custom bios is just an absolute monster.  How to score a 1.2Ghz constant Kepler for $420.

IMO - SLI is never a good option when there is a single GPU option within 10% of the performance (factoring in performance only, not cost) - single GPU gives more consistent performance, higher mins, and an overall smoother experience.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 21, 2014)

phanbuey said:


> normal 780 would be my vote - you can over clock to TI levels and pick up a decent used/refurb for about ~$420, hell I think the new ones are not much more. Ti has too much of a premium for the added perf $700 is a bit steep for a card...
> 
> The 780 with a flashed custom bios is just an absolute monster.  How to score a 1.2Ghz constant Kepler for $420.
> 
> IMO - SLI is never a good option when there is a single GPU option within 10% of the performance (factoring in performance only, not cost) - single GPU gives more consistent performance, higher mins, and an overall smoother experience.


Its over 10% slower and cost more. A 780 doesn't make any sense if he already has a 670. Its a complete waste of money.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 21, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its over 10% slower and cost more. A 780 doesn't make any sense if he already has a 670. Its a complete waste of money.



Are you assuming he is going to sit there and stare at his old 670 or use it as a paperweight?

He could offload his 670 for $200 easy... A new 670 costs $260... You can get a gtx 780 for $460.  In that scenario, you can either spend the $260 for a 670 or you can sell the old one for 200, and spend the $260 on a 780, over clock to 780ti speeds, get higher mins, smoother performance, get an extra 1gb of ram, not deal with the sli drivers or power issues.

You're gonna spend the 260 either way, I just think the 780 will be a better solution for the reasons above.


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I need 60+ FPS on Ultra or I can't play. I PLAY MAXED OUT WITH MA BALLS OUT SON!
> 
> 
> Anyway to all those saying you wont get jack for a second 670 in a year......WHO CARES. Two 670's in SLI with a nice OC CPU will last you YEARS playing the ports PC's get today. The days of needing a new GPU every year are over. We live in the era of ports people. Two 670's will last another 3 years I bet.  Basically by the time he needs to sell those 670's the 780ti will be 100 bucks on ebay. Why spend the extra chetta for less performance? RIDDLE ME THAT BATMAN?
> ...


I would agree with this if he would have gotten 2x670's on the day they were released but there is no way in hell 2x670 will last you 3 years from today to max out every thing @ 1440p.


----------



## radrok (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd pick a 780Ti, flash it with a custom non-boost BIOS with 1.212v, understand which core can it hold at that voltage (it's almost sure it's going to be 1250/1300 Mhz) and watch the thing fly.


----------



## XSI (Jan 22, 2014)

> best to get the best card you can at the time, and later in add another if need be or want to


yea yea....OP is in similar situation now. He can add another card now, but you advise against it  in the future you would say sell 780/ti and get whatever it would be at the time. Constant argument in many forums...you can add one later, but dont go sli now  just funny
I vote +1 for another 670 and it will be best money/performance update.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2014)

phanbuey said:


> Are you assuming he is going to sit there and stare at his old 670 or use it as a paperweight?
> 
> He could offload his 670 for $200 easy... A new 670 costs $260... You can get a gtx 780 for $460.  In that scenario, you can either spend the $260 for a 670 or you can sell the old one for 200, and spend the $260 on a 780, over clock to 780ti speeds, get higher mins, smoother performance, get an extra 1gb of ram, not deal with the sli drivers or power issues.
> 
> You're gonna spend the 260 either way, I just think the 780 will be a better solution for the reasons above.


Spend 260 and get less performance.......makes sense. Also your higher minimums and smoother performance is BS. Come on TS sometime and there is a guy on there with a watercooled OC 780 and a faster OC CPU than mine and guess what.......I get better FPS.



XSI said:


> yea yea....OP is in similar situation now. He can add another card now, but you advise against it  in the future you would say sell 780/ti and get whatever it would be at the time. Constant argument in many forums...you can add one later, but dont go sli now  just funny
> I vote +1 for another 670 and it will be best money/performance update.


 SHHH! Logic isn't welcome when there is a hive mentality going on. Apple Sucks, Windows 8 is trash and ALWAYS a single card is better no MATTER the downfall of it.

My point is a single 670 runs I would say over 99% of all games maxed out TODAY. Two will last you years. Maybe not maxed out in three years but VERY playable due to ports and you know what? In three years you will STILL be getting better FPS than a 780. I know facts suck in a mob conversation but there you have it.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Spend 260 and get less performance.......makes sense. Also your higher minimums and smoother performance is BS. Come on TS sometime and there is a guy on there with a watercooled OC 780 and a faster OC CPU than mine and guess what.......I get better FPS.
> 
> SHHH! Logic isn't welcome when there is a hive mentality going on. Apple Sucks, Windows 8 is trash and ALWAYS a single card is better no MATTER the downfall of it.


 
OP asked for opinions. He didn't ask for you to go round telling everyone their opinions are wrong after sharing your own.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> OP asked for opinions. He didn't ask for you to go round telling everyone their opinions are wrong after sharing your own.



Mine is not an opinion. Its a fact.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mine is not an opinion. Its a fact.


 
Wow. Should've remembered who I was talking to...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2014)

This is the breakdown.

Spend 260 and get less performance with a 780.
Spend 260 and get more performance with another 670.

Argument A: You get more stability with a single card and better performance in the long run with OC and bios flips.
Fact Check: OC and bios flipping is far more dangerous than SLI to stability. Plus a single 780 no matter what you do is still not faster than two 670's in SLI.

Argument B: You already have a 670 that runs 99% of ports maxed out. A second will give you better performance than ANY single card on the market for less money for years. Also by the time you need a new one the higher end cards in the NEXT generation will be cheaper than buying a 780 today.
Fact Check: SLI runs fine and if it doesn't a single 670 is more than enough for todays games.

So there you have it. Facts.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 22, 2014)

2GB vs 3GB  please read: _longevity_

I'm done here, no sense in debating with those that will not be debated with.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> 2GB vs 3GB  please read: _longevity_
> 
> I'm done here, no sense in debating with those that will not be debated with.


That's the only advantage that it has. However with todays ports it makes little difference. Maybe in three years when the 780 is outdated and he NEEDS to upgrade that argument will hold up. Right now its flat out bad economics to buy a 780 vs. a second 670.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jan 22, 2014)

i think 780 ti not worth it, better find another 670 and wait for something special. Check the titles you wanna play and their SLI compatibility. 780 ti pros is that you can sell it more effectively later than 2x 670. As for me, i`d better go for 780 ti just because i love only some mmo/rts/moba games and i need best quality and performance in it with minimal latency, without any kind of "magic rendering". Games i play, not fully support SLI anyway.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> 2GB vs 3GB  please read: _longevity_
> 
> I'm done here, no sense in debating with those that will not be debated with.






TheMailMan78 said:


> That's the only advantage that it has. However with todays ports it makes little difference. Maybe in three years when the 780 is outdated and he NEEDS to upgrade that argument will hold up. Right now its flat out bad economics to buy a 780 vs. a second 670.



Uh, TMM, 2 gb is not enough for me. The OP is using a 2560*1440 monitor, which is not much less than my 2560*1600 monitor. For 1440p and above gaming, 2 gb is not enough VRAM. This was during a game of MechWarrior:Online


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 22, 2014)

Damn it got quiet all of a sudden.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Damn it got quiet all of a sudden.


Come on man. I have people I have to troll at my job as well as TPU. All my responses cannot be instant!

3GB is nice at that resolution I agree. I never said it wasn't but your screen just proved some games use all available RAM. It doesn't necessary mean you NEED to. The extra GB isn't going in make a difference when its still slower than the SLI rig.

And your desktop is gay.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 22, 2014)

How can you be so sure that the game used all the RAM it had available, and that it didn't actually need it? It didn't actually use all the RAM available to it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> How can you be so sure that the game used all the RAM it had available, and that it didn't actually need it? It didn't actually use all the RAM available to it.


Because I play with a guy who has a 780 and the same resolution monitor as yours and I get better FPS with a slower CPU and SLI. BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 22, 2014)

your running at 1080p(according to your system specs that is), of course your going to get faster FPS.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm not the only one with 670 SLI on TS.........


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm not saying the 670 sli will not get higher FPS(when it doesn't run out of VRAM that is). I'm talking about 2gb of VRAM vs 3gb of VRAM on 1440p and higher resolutions.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm not saying the 670 sli will not get higher FPS(when it doesn't run out of VRAM that is). I'm talking about 2gb of VRAM vs 3gb of VRAM on 1440p and higher resolutions.


Ill concede that.

But its not likely to happen for a few years. By then a 780 will be useless. If he were buying a card today and didn't already have a 670 I would agree with you. However honestly a 670 is a beast man. In SLI for the budget its unbeatable.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill concede that.
> 
> But its not likely to happen for a few years. By then a 780 will be useless. If he were buying a card today and didn't already have a 670 I would agree with you. However honestly a 670 is a beast man. In SLI for the budget its unbeatable.



But it is happening now. I've already showed that with my screen shot.

Don't get me wrong either, 670 SLI is beast. But when running 1440 and higher resolution, in todays non-console port games, like MW:O and BF4 for example, the game can and will need more than 2gb of VRAM. If the OP was running 1200p or lower, I would totally agree with what you are saying.

Any way, I'll be back later today to continue this debate.


----------



## T9 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great info -thanks everyone.  One major problem with going the 670 sli route though.......you can't really buy them anymore - so that may end up being the deciding factor actually.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2014)

T9 said:


> Great info -thanks everyone.  One major problem with going the 670 sli route though.......you can't really buy them anymore - so that may end up being the deciding factor actually.


And then there is that. lol! Well man the 780 is a sweet card. I wish ya the best of luck with it!

Also you said you play BF4. Come on TeamSpeak with us. A bunch of TPU members play pretty regularly and kick a lot of butt. We are not a formal clan or anything so there is no schedule. Just come on in and play! We have a lot of fun. PLUS we are all computer geeks so you can get the help or industry inside stuff more than you can reading forums.

AND that invitation goes to anyone on TPU. Just don't be a jerk when you come on there and have some thick skin. We joke ALOT.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> SLI is a whole different animal than Crossfire. I ran Crossfire a while back and I agree with you on that. Runs like crap and no they have no fixed the micro stutter AFAIK in Crossfire.
> 
> NVIDIA SLI runs like a boss. Honestly I was in the same boat as you a few months ago. Almost IDENTICAL. I went with the more economical route of getting a second 670 and I have ZERO regrets. Most people (not pointing fingers to anyone in this thread) just talk about the issues of SLI but very few have run a SLI setup recently. Its well worth it man.
> 
> I run 140FPS everything on Ultra with 4xAA in BF4 and I'm not even overclocked. I'm running everything at stock!



That is probably your max FPS, I doubt its your average.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That is probably your max FPS, I doubt its your average.


Yeah I average over 110. Which is well past the refresh rate. COME AT ME BRO!


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> COME AT ME BRO!




Please keep in mind your two 670's run @ like 1200 MHz out-of-the-box. Most don't.

I shall go back under my bridge now. you know, that SLi bridge that shoulda been in your mobo box? I'mma gonna go hide under DAT. Kthxbai.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Please keep in mind your two 670's run @ like 1200 MHz out-of-the-box. Most don't.
> 
> I shall go back under my bridge now. Kthxbai.


Its true. I gots the winnings. Doesn't matter at this point OP is funna get a 780! Now we just need him in TS so I can get in dem guts on BF4.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 22, 2014)

I recommend a GTX 780 Ti hands down


----------



## FX-GMC (Jan 22, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> I recommend a GTX 789 Ti hands down



What are the specs on that baby?


----------



## M0rt (Jan 22, 2014)

OP, I was in exactly the same spot (GB WF 670 OC as you) until 3 days ago, only my res is 1200p and I had the chance to buy another identical 670 locally for $220.

Here are my threads seeking advice if you want to give em a look. 1 and 2.

Just bought the GB 780 GHZ Sunday night. Figured I'd be able to sell the 780 in roughly a year and take $100 hit (payed $500) vs. taking the same or perhaps a bigger hit on the 670's times 2 (regardless of what you paid for your first 670, it's worth $220-230 now, so you have to factor its depreciation into the equation too), probably dealing with the headache of 2 transactions, and the added difficulty of finding buyers for a less desirable product. The potential inadequacy of the 2GB will probably increase the erosion of the 670's demand and value too, considering where displays are headed and what the next crop of AAA games might require.

So the math became, lose $100 vs $200, have 2 vs. 3GB, and sort out 1 sale vs. 2 with an unfavorable disparity of demand.

That said, my 670 is absolutely mint and up for sale. Drop me a PM if interested.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would get a 780 or 780Ti. Even with 670s you a still limited to the 2GB memory buffer, and in games like BF4, I use 2800mb Very High 16x AF 4x MSAA at 1920 x 1200


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I would get a 780 or 780Ti. Even with 670s you a still limited to the 2GB memory buffer, and in games like BF4, I use 2800mb Very High 16x AF 4x MSAA at 1920 x 1200


And yet Reayth and I still get better FPS.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 22, 2014)

I found this interesting regarding BF4 performance and VRAM usage.

http://www.legitreviews.com/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-760-4gb-video-card-review-2gb-4gb_129062/4

I don't really buy into VRAM being a major limiting factor either.


----------



## FX-GMC (Jan 22, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> I found this interesting regarding BF4 performance and VRAM usage.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-760-4gb-video-card-review-2gb-4gb_129062/4
> 
> I don't really buy into VRAM being a major limiting factor either.



That is interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 22, 2014)

Actually I do 



TheMailMan78 said:


> And yet Reayth and I still get better FPS.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And yet Reayth and I still get better FPS.



Obviously. you have the horse power of 2 GPUs vs 1. I bet your guys minimum fps is lower then mine.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 22, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> I found this interesting regarding BF4 performance and VRAM usage.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-760-4gb-video-card-review-2gb-4gb_129062/4
> 
> I don't really buy into VRAM being a major limiting factor either.



LOL fail. Anyone with decent knowledge of vram would know that with 4gb 760, 670, 770s, 680s or any card for that matter that has more memory tacked on by vendors than what Nvidia has speced, most of the time you will run into overall gpu grunt issues first. You also run into issues of increased memory latency. That is mostly why you see these kind of cards not gaining much from the extra memory.

Better off with a faster overall card, and usually that comes with more memory bandwidth and higher capacity.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I average over 110. Which is well past the refresh rate. COME AT ME BRO!



What? no 144Hz monitor? PSHhhh...


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 22, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> LOL fail. Anyone with decent knowledge of vram would know that with 4gb 760, 670, 770s, 680s or any card for that matter that has more memory tacked on by vendors than what Nvidia has speced, most of the time you will run into overall gpu grunt issues first. You also run into issues of increased memory latency. That is mostly why you see these kind of cards not gaining much from the extra memory.
> 
> Better off with a faster overall card, and usually that comes with more memory bandwidth and higher capacity.



Tacked on memory, ahhh this sounds awesome, please tell me more.

I do ultimately agree though that underlying GPU grunt is more important, I say that everytime someone brings up this 2GB isn't enough nonsense.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 22, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> Tacked on memory, ahhh this sounds awesome, please tell me more.
> 
> I do ultimately agree though that underlying GPU grunt is more important, I say that everytime someone brings up this 2GB isn't enough nonsense.



Try playing Skyrim modded with 2k and 4k textures. 2Gb is not enough in that case, and 4gb variations of the same card wont help much. better off with a overall much more powerful card.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 22, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Try playing Skyrim modded with 2k and 4k textures. 2Gb is not enough in that case, and 4gb variations of the same card wont help much. better off with a overall much more powerful card.



I'm happy to debunk some myths with Skyrim too, link me to some texture mods known to push beyond 2GB and I'll try it out.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 22, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> I'm happy to debunk some myths with Skyrim too, link me to some texture mods known to push beyond 2GB and I'll try it out.


Ask Crazyeyesreaper. He'll hook ya up.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 22, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> I'm happy to debunk some myths with Skyrim too, link me to some texture mods known to push beyond 2GB and I'll try it out.



It is more of a problem when you combine mods. like skyrim hd 2k, then the flora overhaul, then add 4k mountain textures, etc.

On top of that add AA and Nvidia controller AF, and the op is running 1440p. 2gb is not enough!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2014)

phanbuey said:


> What? no 144Hz monitor? PSHhhh...


Yeah I know. I need a new monitor.......BUT FIRST I need a mSATA SSD for my OS. My new board has a whole and I must stick something in it.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 22, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Ask Crazyeyesreaper. He'll hook ya up.





MxPhenom 216 said:


> It is more of a problem when you combine mods. like skyrim hd 2k, then the flora overhaul, then add 4k mountain textures, etc.



Good stuff, just checked quickly anyway and gaming @ 1440P, Ultra, 8x MSAA I'm already basically maxing out my VRAM usage, although it remains at 60FPS


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I know. I need a new monitor.......BUT FIRST I need a mSATA SSD for my OS. *My new board has a whole and I must stick something in it*.


 
I wouldnt bother running a 120hz 144hz monitor lol. Dave and I were talking about that in TS, and its just dumb. you pretty much have to run at 120fps or higher in everything for it to benefit, if you are under, it runs just like if you were under 60fps on a 60hz screen. Its all just a marketting stunt by monitor manufactures imo.

Also is that your way of saying, you haven't used your trouser muscle in a while?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I wouldnt bother running a 120hz 144hz monitor lol. Dave and I were talking about that in TS, and its just dumb. you pretty much have to run at 120fps or higher in everything for it to benefit, if you are under, it runs just like if you were under 60fps on a 60hz screen. Its all just a marketting stunt by monitor manufactures imo.
> 
> Also is that your way of saying, you haven't used your trouser muscle in a while?


Honestly I want to try a G-sync monitor.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 22, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I wouldnt bother running a 120hz 144hz monitor lol. Dave and I were talking about that in TS, and its just dumb. you pretty much have to run at 120fps or higher in everything for it to benefit, if you are under, it runs just like if you were under 60fps on a 60hz screen. Its all just a marketting stunt by monitor manufactures imo.
> 
> Also is that your way of saying, you haven't used your trouser muscle in a while?



honestly the 144hz doesnt tear nearly as noticeably as the 60hz even if running way under 144fps - the tearing is so fast that you literally cannot see it.

Try it - you will see.  also when you run 90 fps you get all 90 fps, instead of screen torn 60.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 22, 2014)

I feel bad for the Op. TMM kind of hijacked his thread and filled it with a combination of awesome and stupid, I'm not quite sure which one is gaining ground, but there is a lot of awesome stupidity in this thread.

To attempt to stay on topic (which will be short lived, I'm sure,) a second 670 would be the cost effective option. If you're going to go with a new card all together, go big or go home and get the 780 Ti.

Edit: I think TMM scared the OP away.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly I want to try a G-sync monitor.



Yep thats what im holding out for till i go 1440p. G sync ips 1440p


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 22, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I feel bad for the Op. TMM kind of hijacked his thread and filled it with a combination of awesome and stupid, I'm not quite sure which one is gaining ground, but there is a lot of awesome stupidity in this thread.
> 
> To attempt to stay on topic (which will be short lived, I'm sure,) a second 670 would be the cost effective option. If you're going to go with a new card all together, go big or go home and get the 780 Ti.
> 
> Edit: I think TMM scared the OP away.


The OP already made his decision it i think... we're just trying to keep the awesome stupid flowing.


----------



## roki977 (Jan 22, 2014)

Buy nice gtx 780 GHZ ed. and you will have card fast as 780Ti or 290x for less money. MSI Gaming 780 is great, very silent and very cool but its not OCed like GHZ, doesnt mean you cant do it manually. 670 Sli is not that future proof, more power, more heat and driver problems in some games for sure. 780 Ti only if you swim in money. Overclocked versions are the fastest GPUs around but they cost. I am for 780 at this point. Just read GHZ reviews and how fast they factory OC GPU is and still cool and silent. Only 10$ premium over ref. like Gaming..


----------



## T9 (Jan 24, 2014)

roki977 said:


> Buy nice gtx 780 GHZ ed. and you will have card fast as 780Ti or 290x for less money. MSI Gaming 780 is great, very silent and very cool but its not OCed like GHZ, doesnt mean you cant do it manually. 670 Sli is not that future proof, more power, more heat and driver problems in some games for sure. 780 Ti only if you swim in money. Overclocked versions are the fastest GPUs around but they cost. I am for 780 at this point. Just read GHZ reviews and how fast they factory OC GPU is and still cool and silent. Only 10$ premium over ref. like Gaming..




I'm considering the EVGA Classified 780.  Trying to decide if it's worth the extra $50 over the regular SC ACX version....or another brand like ASUS DC2.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 24, 2014)

T9 said:


> I'm considering the EVGA Classified 780.  Trying to decide if it's worth the extra $50 over the regular SC ACX version....or another brand like ASUS DC2.


It defintely is


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2014)

T9 said:


> I'm considering the EVGA Classified 780.  Trying to decide if it's worth the extra $50 over the regular SC ACX version....or another brand like ASUS DC2.


EVGA makes good stuff man. I love em. I've owned a few. They are also an American company so if your located in the states and happen to need an RMA they are superb from what I have read......However I have never had to RMA a EVGA yet personally. I recommend them for NVIDIA GPU's. Their mobos I have no idea.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a EVGA 780ti with the ACX heatsink. I am very satisfied with it. It's quieter at 100% fan speed than my previous reference HD7970 was at 50% fan speed and keeps my card under 74'c no matter what I do.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 24, 2014)

T9 said:


> I'm considering the EVGA Classified 780.  Trying to decide if it's worth the extra $50 over the regular SC ACX version....or another brand like ASUS DC2.


The 780 Classified is definitely worth it. Its the best 780 available, especially if you want to overclock.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 24, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The 780 Classified is definitely worth it. Its the best 780 available, especially if you want to overclock.


Psh. You have a reference card. It clocks just fine, doesn't it?

780 Classified if you want to BENCHMARK, not overclock. There's a big difference. Classified is designed as a PCB that will not limit OC, and nothing else. The same is true for any card...it's about PCB designs and different cooling, and that is all. NVidia's lock-down on voltage control ensures that. All these companies would love to do differently, IMHO... they simply aren't allowed to.


----------



## SeanJ76 (Jun 8, 2014)

Well my 2x Evga 670 GTX FTW Sli kills 780ti's!! Eats them up in benches(by about 900 pts in Firestrike/3Dmark11) and by about 15-20fps in games in ultra(1319mhz cores/3707mhz memory/145% power target)
780ti's are crap for overclocking. Boost 2.0 is also terrible vs. Boost 1.0. I don't want my overclock being decided by the cards temperature.......


----------



## 64K (Jun 8, 2014)

SeanJ76 said:


> Well my 2x Evga 670 GTX FTW Sli kills 780ti's!! Eats them up in benches(by about 900 pts in Firestrike/3Dmark11) and by about 15-20fps in games in ultra(1319mhz cores/3707mhz memory)



A pair of 670's shits on a GTX 780Ti. Wait a sec, what have we learned here?


----------



## SeanJ76 (Jun 8, 2014)

64K said:


> A pair of 670's shits on a GTX 780Ti. Wait a sec, what have we learned here?



Hopefully...... you learned that 2x gpu is always better than 1x gpu.......


----------



## repman244 (Jun 8, 2014)

SeanJ76 said:


> 2x gpu is always better than 1x gpu.......



Not always.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 8, 2014)

Most of the time both of my 6870s are better than just one by itself. I suspect in most cases it will work like that unless there are some serious CFX/SLI issues with any particular title.


----------



## SeanJ76 (Jun 9, 2014)

repman244 said:


> Not always.


Well in this threads case, yes 2x 670 Gtx Sli is always going to be faster and more productive than a single 780ti. This has proven by benchmarks over and over...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 9, 2014)

And you just felt like you had to revive a 6 month old thread to say that?


----------



## SeanJ76 (Jun 9, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> And you just felt like you had to revive a 6 month old thread to say that?



Uh oh someone's mad!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 9, 2014)

Uh, no, not mad. Why would I be mad? Just wondering why you thought it was necessary to revive a 6 month old thread when the OP of said thread has not been on TPU since April. What did you think you would accomplish by reviving this thread?


----------



## erixx (Jun 9, 2014)

Maybe.... it's not the OP, it's the thread title that attracts people... Some X-Files are never fully closed!
Not judging the usefulness of particular posts here...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 9, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Uh, no, not mad. Why would I be mad? Just wondering why you thought it was necessary to revive a 6 month old thread when the OP of said thread has not been on TPU since April. What did you think you would accomplish by reviving this thread?


NECRO THREAD! Seriously their is no merit to rejoining the debate. I'm just posting to agree with BarbaricSoul on this one. IM OUT!


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jun 9, 2014)

Guys It is OLD THREAD! spoiler: XD


----------



## erocker (Jun 9, 2014)

Ugh...


----------

